# Venge Vias Recall?!



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

I was bummed to hear that my 2016 S-Works Venge Vias is being recalled. The email to my shop didn't specify but I read one post that the rim brake version has issues with the rear wheel coming out of place. 
Does anyone have issues with this? 
I take it the Pros caught wind of this early, I haven't seen many of the riders using the Vias since the Tour de France.

What a bummer, I love my bike. I don't want disc brakes either, hopefully engineers think of something quickly.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://specializedbicycles-usinternal.cmail20.com/t/ViewEmail/i/98708BA9B615C412


For now there is no recall, just a stop sale notice, but I bet a recall is coming very soon. First though they need to prove to the CPSC that they have a safe fix, which they don't. They currently don't have any fix at all.

For questions and support, please contact Specialized Rider Care at 1-800-SBC-4IBD


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder why is the rear wheel is coming out


----------



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

Good to know, I guess lol. 
This is typical for me though... Something takes too long or goes wrong with every bike I've had built, aside from track bikes.


----------



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

aclinjury said:


> I wonder why is the rear wheel is coming out
> 
> I was staring at it wondering the same thing. That was something I read online, my shop didn't mention that to me. I'll call specialized during my lunch. Real and hopefully I can get some questions answered. To be continued...


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I heard that "stop sale" issue as well. I wonder if it all wheels or just Roval's that are falling out. I am currently running either my Zipps or Enve 's wheels and wonder if that affects my ViAS. 

Edited:
I just read the notice and it doesn't specify any particular wheel set. Wonder if we should keep riding them? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

Specialized requested shops to get the bikes back and store in a safe place. I guess thats a no. That being said, I will hold onto mine until my shop has the equivalent or better in exchange. 
Fortunately I do have another bike to ride. 
This is pretty disappointing to say the least. I don't want disc brakes, nor would I want a Tarmac in exchange for the Vais. I really wonder what will happen.


----------



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

UPDATE:
I talked to Ethan at Specialized. 
It isn't a recall, it's a stop sale notice.
There haven't been any injuries reported, first of all. Rear wheels are not falling out while braking.
The issue stems from the rear der. hanger... I do remember they had this issue with a Tarmac a while ago, and the earlier Venge as well. He wouldnt say much more than that.

He said we will year something within the next week, they are waiting to hear back that their fix is OK. 

My main question was should I wait for that call before riding. I was happy to hear I am fine riding it. I tend to baby my bikes, I check, clean, and lube them before every ride. 
Specialized is just being overly cautious, as always, and rightfully so.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

wonder if this is the failure.....picture floating around IG....


----------



## JohnnyAviator (Sep 28, 2016)

That is cringe-worthy. I am currently accepting SRAM ETap donations though 
I never want to deal with running cables through that thing again.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That picture is quite disturbing.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I always imagined that the seat stay was anchored in some fashion, this is scary.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I wonder if it's Toray grade duct tape.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Steve B. said:


> I wonder if it's Toray grade duct tape.


Lol. Good one!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

JohnnyAviator said:


> I was bummed to hear that my 2016 S-Works Venge Vias is being recalled. The email to my shop didn't specify but I read one post that the rim brake version has issues with the rear wheel coming out of place.
> Does anyone have issues with this?
> I take it the Pros caught wind of this early, I haven't seen many of the riders using the Vias since the Tour de France.
> 
> What a bummer, I love my bike. I don't want disc brakes either, hopefully engineers think of something quickly.





aclinjury said:


> I wonder why is the rear wheel is coming out





mile2424 said:


> wonder if this is the failure.....picture floating around IG....


Yes, the rear wheel is "coming out."


----------



## SMP123 (Sep 30, 2016)

That's my bike! 

It happened on my first ride two weeks ago about 500 meters from my house. 
I pulled away from some traffic lights and I came to a sudden stop, at first I thought it was the rear wheel but then noticed the whole rear triangle on the right side failed! I'm glad I was at a standstill and not in a sprint! 

I had to undertake a "rider interview" so Specialised could understand why it failed, that was well over a week ago and I still haven't heard anything. 

They sent out a new frame pretty quickly but as of yet they haven't provided me with any reassurances it wont happen again.

I was told my old frame went to the UK HQ and is now in the US for a full review etc


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

SMP123 said:


> That's my bike!
> 
> It happened on my first ride two weeks ago about 500 meters from my house.
> I pulled away from some traffic lights and I came to a sudden stop, at first I thought it was the rear wheel but then noticed the whole rear triangle on the right side failed! I'm glad I was at a standstill and not in a sprint!
> ...


As soon as it arrives, sell it. Sell it as new.

Get out of it now while you have the chance. I've been giving this advice to people since the bike came out, maybe now someone will listen.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

No recall is happening. Just a temp stop sale until they can get the new parts sent out. So the low down is this issue is caused by third party skewers and not engaging or being completely tight. The fix is an update to the deraileur hanger which will be replaced on all existing models. If you are using the Roval wheels and the stock skewers then this wasn't an issue.


----------



## leftarmbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

abcde


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Talked with one of the road product manager's I know at Spesh.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mile2424 said:


> No recall is happening. Just a temp stop sale until they can get the new parts sent out. So the low down is this issue is caused by...


What's "this issue?" The rear wheel coming out, the rear triangle breaking off, or both in a cause-and-effect relationship?

Edit: I read the stop-sale notice carefully, as I should have earlier. Apparently, it can be cause and effect, quote: _Specialized has received isolated reports from the field of the rear wheel coming out of the rear drop outs, which can cause fractures in the rear triangle. _


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Waita minute. So, the current bikes that have NOT been sold yet will get the rear hanger replaced. But the bikes that have been sold... then nothing gets replaced? I assume this is the case since there is no recall.

Secondly, what about the pic of the delaminated rear triangle above???? Is that pic caused by the rear wheel coming out too? Or that was caused by general bad QA control?

Either way, I don't think this is good press for Specialized and the Vias Venge.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

SMP123 said:


> That's my bike!
> 
> It happened on my first ride two weeks ago about 500 meters from my house.
> I pulled away from some traffic lights and I came to a sudden stop, at first I thought it was the rear wheel but then noticed the whole rear triangle on the right side failed! I'm glad I was at a standstill and not in a sprint!
> ...


Did the rear wheel come out at all? If the rear wheel did not come out, then this is a whole 'nother potential issue. Either way, I'd well the Vias Venge as brand new I were you. Next time, you could be sprinting.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

No this is a fix for all bikes. Existing owners can bring their bikes into their shop and have it replaced. Rear triangle failure is caused by same issue, not bad QA.

Also confirmed that the updated brakes don't really have much of a difference if your brakes are already set up correctly. If not, then you will notice an improvement.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

SMP123 said:


> That's my bike!
> 
> It happened on my first ride two weeks ago about 500 meters from my house.
> I pulled away from some traffic lights and I came to a sudden stop, at first I thought it was the rear wheel but then noticed the whole rear triangle on the right side failed! I'm glad I was at a standstill and not in a sprint!
> ...


What kind of wheels and skewers were you running?


----------



## JeffGipson (Sep 30, 2016)

I was called by my bike shop last week asking me to not ride my bike until Specialized figures out the fix first and then it will issue the safety recall. They said it will be either a fix or frame. They did say it was about the wheel possibly coming off. I can't wait to get it resolved and get it back in the road. Love this bike.


----------



## SMP123 (Sep 30, 2016)

I was using Zipp404 NSW's


----------



## dns76 (Jul 15, 2012)

it happened to me last November. specialized said that the break was my fault. Now I really want to denounce them....


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

dns76 said:


> it happened to me last November. specialized said that the break was my fault. Now I really want to denounce them....


On the Venge? or on a different Specialized model?

Honestly, how hard is it to make a solid droupout for these manufacturers? They know how to do it. Are they skimping on making a solid droupout just to try to save a few grams?? To to be fair, many of the lightweight skewers used by highend wheel makers are crap due to their open cam design. When it comes to skewers, there are only Shimano and Campy, they're heavy, but they're heavy for a reason.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

SMP123 said:


> I was using Zipp404 NSW's


So your Zipp 404 NWS rear wheel popped out of the dropout? causing the rear triangle breakage? Just trying to get some clear information.


----------



## dns76 (Jul 15, 2012)

Venge vias.
it was probably the first case.
warranty denied....


----------



## dns76 (Jul 15, 2012)

:mad2:


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm just seeing the November part. I'd go back to them now and take another stab at it. They clearly have had enough cases that they're having to act, so they should reconsider your case. You shouldn't be penalized for being one of the first victims.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Contact the CPSC directly and share your information with them.


----------



## ThiagoM (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm from Brazil and yesterday my sales rep called to confirm the recall of the rear der. hanger. They asked me not to use the bike until the repair.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://media.specialized.com/Venge ViAS - Rider Notice.pdf

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2017/Specialized-Recalls-Road-Bicycles


Recall is happening now.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That looks like seatstay-seat tube failure to me. Then the wheel came out, I'd propose.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonder what the "pre-selected Specialized gift" is.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

my shop said to go ahead and bring the bike in as they are expecting parts this week. Also said the pre selected gift is new tires


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems as though the new hanger has lawyer tabs on it.

Yup, lawyer tabs on the rear...

Someone convince me that the frame isn't poorly designed now please.


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Seems as though the new hanger has lawyer tabs on it.
> 
> Yup, lawyer tabs on the rear...
> 
> Someone convince me that the frame isn't poorly designed now please.


Maybe 11spd can convince you?


----------

